# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  تهنئة بالخطوبة ...

## N_tarawneh

بالإصالة عن نفسي وبالإنابة عن موقع ومنتديات الحصن مشرفين وأعضاء ، نتقدم من أخونا العزيز والغالي أيمن بمناسبة خطوبته ، ألف ألف 
 ألف مبروووووووووك وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى ... :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف مبروك وعقبال كل العزابيه :Eh S(8):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مبرووووك الف مبروك 
مين رح يحلي عنه 
انا ما بسكت عن حقي في الحلوان ولن اتنازل عنه 
وعقبال كل العزابيين اللي في المنتدى  :4022039350: [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووك

----------


## عُبادة

ما بتنفع نكتبله تهنئة وهو مش موجود
غير فيس تو فيس ما بتنفع

----------


## عُبادة

ما بتنفع نكتبله تهنئة وهو مش موجود
غير فيس تو فيس ما بتنفع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

[align=center]ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووك يا أيمن

وانشالله تتم فرحتك بالزواج والبنين

وعقبال عندي وعند كل الشباب والصبايا[/align]

[align=center] :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23): 

 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبورك ايمن  و الله يوفقك بحياتك انت بتستاهل كل خير  :SnipeR (69): 
تقبل مروري
 تحياتي...

----------


## mylife079

[motr][rainbow]مبروك[/rainbow] [/motr]

----------


## M7MD



----------


## M7MD



----------


## آلجوري

*مبروك لأيمن ولصديقتي ... ويتهنو والله يتمملهم ع خير ... وما يشوفوا إلا السعادة*

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ألف مبروك ايمن .. كل اماني الفرح و التوفيق و الهناء 

و عقبالنا .. بلكي تفتح الباب على شباب المنتدى

----------


## العقيد

الف مبروووووووووووووووك عمي

----------


## ayman

> بالإصالة عن نفسي وبالإنابة عن موقع ومنتديات الحصن مشرفين وأعضاء ، نتقدم من أخونا العزيز والغالي أيمن بمناسبة خطوبته ، ألف ألف 
>  ألف مبروووووووووك وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى ...




[align=center]الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على المبادرة الجميلة  وعقبالك  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## ayman

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا  وعقبالكم  يارب 

وشكر خاص  للعضوة  ايات قاسم  ومها  على حضورهم شخيصا للحفل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الله يبارك فيكم جميعا  وعقبالكم  يارب 
> 
> وشكر خاص  للعضوة  ايات قاسم  ومها  على حضورهم شخيصا للحفل


 :SnipeR (68): 
بس بتحكي وكانا شخصيات  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## N_tarawneh

أيمن خطب وأجوز ...

أيمن خطب واجوز ...

يمه قوليله إمبارك ، بليل يا عيني بليل ... :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## آلجوري

> الله يبارك فيكم جميعا  وعقبالكم  يارب 
> 
> وشكر خاص  للعضوة  ايات قاسم  ومها  على حضورهم شخيصا للحفل


*لا شكر على واجب ... عقبال ما نحضر الفرحة الكبيرة*

----------

